# mdsx1950's 2010 Games Thread



## mdsx1950 (Mar 16, 2010)

*mdsx1950's 2010 Games Thread [MASSIVE 56K Warning!]*

I thought of creating one thread to post all the upcoming games for 2010 and even future releases without creating a thread for one single game. I'll be updating this post once in a while when new games are announced. My signature will show you when the thread was last updated. 


All games posted here are for PC  

Images from IGN & Gamespot

TO THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T HAVE A FAST INTERNET CONNECTION, GO TO PAGE 2 TO VIEW SIMPLIFIED VERSION 

Brink







*Developers *: Splash Damage
*Publishers *: Bethesda Softworks
*Release Date *: April 12, 2011



> A man-made floating city called the Ark, made up of hundreds of separate floating islands, is on the brink of all-out civil war. Originally built as an experimental self-sufficient and 100% "green" habitat, the reported rapid rise of the Earth's oceans has forced the Ark to become a refuge for humanity. With 25 years of social unrest, the inhabitants of the Ark have reached their breaking point. It's up to you to decide the future of the Ark and the human race.
> 
> In Brink, two sides, "Resistance" and "Security", fight in the outskirts of a utopian  city known as The Ark, a floating city surrounded by the waters of a flooded Earth. The Ark was designed as a prototype of a perfect city, with renewable resources and no pollution, large enough to support 5,000 residents. Its population has grown to 50,000 however, leading it to the brink (hence the name of the game) of a civil war.
> 
> ...









Max Payne 3






*Developers *: Rockstar Vancouver
*Publishers *: Rockstar Games
*Release Date *: TBA 2011



> The game will be set in São Paulo, Brazil, where Payne is working in the private security sector for a wealthy local family, set 12 years after the events of the second game.
> 
> Since leaving the NYPD and New York itself behind, Max has drifted from bad to worse. Double-crossed and a long way from home, Max is now trapped in a city full of violence and bloodshed, using his weapons and instincts in a desperate search for the truth and a way out.








Metal Gear Solid: Rising






*Developers *: Kojima Productions
*Publishers *: Konami
*Release Date *: TBA 2012



> Gamers have seen the last of Solid Snake (or so the story goes...), but the Metal Gear franchise soldiers in this next installment -- and this time, Raiden leads the way in "Lightning Bolt Action" gameplay.
> 
> The main character of the game is Raiden, the protagonist  and player character of Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty, who appears in the cyborg ninja state he was in during the events of Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots. The second teaser depicted Raiden in his Metal Gear Solid 4 armor with sword drawn, crouching on the back of what appears to be Crying Wolf. Although Kojima referred to the game as the "next generation MGS5", no details about the storyline or the chronological setting have been revealed yet.











Duke Nukem Forever






*Developers *: 3D Realms
*Publishers *: 2K Games, Take-Two Interactive
*Release Date *: H1 2011



> Duke Nukem Forever is a first-person shooter video game that, as of 2010, was in development since 1997 by the software developer 3D Realms. It is a sequel to the 1996 game Duke Nukem 3D, as part of the long-running Duke Nukem video game series. The game's development was directed by George Broussard, one of the creators of the original Duke Nukem game. Intended to be groundbreaking, it became infamous for its severely protracted development schedule. The game has been the subject of much speculation, and has frequently been referred to as vaporware.
> 
> Development on DNF was first publicly announced in April 1997, and promotional information for the game was released in one form or another in each of 1997, 1998, 2001, 2007, and 2008. After repeatedly announcing and deferring release dates for the game, 3D Realms announced publicly in 2001 that DNF would be released simply "when it's done".
> 
> ...


----------



## KainXS (Mar 16, 2010)

duke nuke em forever. . .  . oh yea the game that was supposed to come out 12 years ago


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 16, 2010)

Lol yeah.. It might finally come out this year.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thread Updated


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 16, 2010)

i demand max payne 3 IMMEDIATLY!! *stares*


----------



## amdlover5770 (Mar 16, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid is going to rock!!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 16, 2010)

Totally man. Finally its coming for PC after MGS2


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 16, 2010)

You need:
Red Dead Redemption
Mafia II
Starcraft II
Rage(or at least i hope)
Half Life 2: Episode 3(probably not, be we can hope.)
APB


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey CD dude I added a few of them. There is still quite a load to add. But will add soon. 

Btw the thread is updated.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2010)

GOOD WORK!






Wheres Alan Wake?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks alot bro


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Wheres Alan Wake?



The game was cancelled for PC  and is a X360 exclusive. So i didnt post it here.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 16, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> The game was cancelled for PC  and is a X360 exclusive. So i didnt post it here.



OIC, I forgot they canned the PC version (which is bollox BTW)


----------



## newconroer (Mar 16, 2010)

Ya, that's great to see Six Days in Fallujah is finished and just needs a publisher - and I cannot see how hard that can be. This isn't 1950, morals, ethics and integrity is not a massive foundation for business anymore. 

Makes me laugh though, we glorify sex(even illegal sexual content) as if it's second nature, when in reality, the only natural thing about sex, is due to reproduction. Yet we look at something like violence, which IS inherent to our nature, and think it's a massive deal.

I also love the excuses by people that Fallujah was too recent, and therefore it stings. Right, and bringing up the Nazis in every other war game is any better because it happened some odd years ago?

Maybe I'm going against my own rules here, but if there was ever a game content I wanted to see released, and give the censorship the finger, then it's this. Probably not because of the actual content, but rather because it pisses off two types of really annoying people : Armchair 'veterans,' and fringe liberals who can't go a single day without finding something to complain about.

I know it's immature, but dammit, someone should publish this soon.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 17, 2010)

newconroer said:


> I know it's immature, but dammit, someone should publish this soon.



Its been taking ages. :shadedshu


Btw everyone thread is updated. 

-Added Diablo 3
-Added Dungeon Hero 
-Added Mech Warrior


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 17, 2010)

I fought Diablo was delayed to late 2011.Anyway brilliant thread...but were are Crysis 2 and GTA 5?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 17, 2010)

Splash damage sounds alot like FFXIII meets Borderlands.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 17, 2010)

Would have never guessed that Metal Gear Solid: Rising would be on pc


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Mar 17, 2010)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Would have never guessed that Metal Gear Solid: Rising would be on pc



This and final fantasy 13 for the pc.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 18, 2010)

Fishymachine said:


> I fought Diablo was delayed to late 2011.Anyway brilliant thread...but were are Crysis 2 and GTA 5?



There is a chance that Diablo III will come in 2010. Most say that its 2011 or later. But there is a very small chance it will happen.

And yeah i'll add them upto. There is still quite alot of games to add. Im finding enough information on those games to post it here.


----------



## rescawen (Mar 18, 2010)

Diablo 3 will not come out this year, and its confirmed by blizzard in their ppp in some event.


----------



## Frick (Mar 18, 2010)

Max Payne looks like a CoD: MW game.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 18, 2010)

Frick said:


> Max Payne looks like a CoD: MW game.



But except a 3rd person style game 

Btw thread updated!! 


-Added Final Fantasy XIV Online
-Added World of Warcraft: Cataclysm
-Added Star Wars : The Old Republic
-Added Crysis 2

FF XIV looks awesome right?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey people. Just thought of posting this stupid video here, which i found really funny on Half Life 2 Episode 3. The animation is just hilarious.! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-XHaE3a5jo


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 18, 2010)

Keep up the good job


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is the simplified version of my thread for those of you who want a basic preview and for those who have a slow internet connection . I'll be updating this post at the same time when i'm updating the original post. 



All games posted here are for PC  

Images from IGN & Gamespot

Brink

BOX ART

*Developers *: Splash Damage
*Publishers *: Bethesda Softworks
*Release Date *: Q3 2010



> A man-made floating city called the Ark, made up of hundreds of separate floating islands, is on the brink of all-out civil war. Originally built as an experimental self-sufficient and 100% "green" habitat, the reported rapid rise of the Earth's oceans has forced the Ark to become a refuge for humanity. With 25 years of social unrest, the inhabitants of the Ark have reached their breaking point. It's up to you to decide the future of the Ark and the human race.
> 
> In Brink, two sides, "Resistance" and "Security", fight in the outskirts of a utopian  city known as The Ark, a floating city surrounded by the waters of a flooded Earth. The Ark was designed as a prototype of a perfect city, with renewable resources and no pollution, large enough to support 5,000 residents. Its population has grown to 50,000 however, leading it to the brink (hence the name of the game) of a civil war.
> 
> ...






Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...1/e3-2009-brink-screens-20090602014852673.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...1/e3-2009-brink-screens-20090602014855954.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...1/e3-2009-brink-screens-20090602014846861.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...1/e3-2009-brink-screens-20090602014843204.jpg








Max Payne 3

BOX ART

*Developers *: Rockstar Vancouver
*Publishers *: Rockstar Games
*Release Date *: Q4 2010



> The game will be set in São Paulo, Brazil, where Payne is working in the private security sector for a wealthy local family, set 12 years after the events of the second game.
> 
> Since leaving the NYPD and New York itself behind, Max has drifted from bad to worse. Double-crossed and a long way from home, Max is now trapped in a city full of violence and bloodshed, using his weapons and instincts in a desperate search for the truth and a way out.





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/997/997253/max-payne-3-20090623023449306.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/997/997253/max-payne-3-20090623023446587.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/997/997253/max-payne-3-20090623023435072.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/997/997253/max-payne-3-20090623023443978.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/997/997253/max-payne-3-20090623023440993.jpg








Metal Gear Solid: Rising

BOX ART

*Developers *: Kojima Productions
*Publishers *: Konami
*Release Date *: TBA



> Gamers have seen the last of Solid Snake (or so the story goes...), but the Metal Gear franchise soldiers in this next installment -- and this time, Raiden leads the way in "Lightning Bolt Action" gameplay.
> 
> The main character of the game is Raiden, the protagonist  and player character of Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty, who appears in the cyborg ninja state he was in during the events of Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots. The second teaser depicted Raiden in his Metal Gear Solid 4 armor with sword drawn, crouching on the back of what appears to be Crying Wolf. Although Kojima referred to the game as the "next generation MGS5", no details about the storyline or the chronological setting have been revealed yet.





Spoiler



http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/a...-gear-rising-screenshot-20100614023114444.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...metal-gear-solid-rising-20100616031934528.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...metal-gear-solid-rising-20100616031911950.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...metal-gear-solid-rising-20100616031928543.jpg








Duke Nukem Forever

BOX ART

*Developers *: 3D Realms
*Publishers *: 2K Games, Take-Two Interactive
*Release Date *: TBA



> Duke Nukem Forever is a first-person shooter video game that, as of 2010, was in development since 1997 by the software developer 3D Realms. It is a sequel to the 1996 game Duke Nukem 3D, as part of the long-running Duke Nukem video game series. The game's development was directed by George Broussard, one of the creators of the original Duke Nukem game. Intended to be groundbreaking, it became infamous for its severely protracted development schedule. The game has been the subject of much speculation, and has frequently been referred to as vaporware.
> 
> Development on DNF was first publicly announced in April 1997, and promotional information for the game was released in one form or another in each of 1997, 1998, 2001, 2007, and 2008. After repeatedly announcing and deferring release dates for the game, 3D Realms announced publicly in 2001 that DNF would be released simply "when it's done".





Spoiler



http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/981/981853/duke-nukem-forever-20090511061721006.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/981/981853/duke-nukem-forever-20090511061529119.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/981/981853/duke-nukem-forever-20090511061728630.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/981/981853/duke-nukem-forever-20090511061534681.jpg








R.U.S.E.

BOX ART

*Developers *: Eugen Systems
*Publishers *: Ubisoft
*Release Date *: TBA



> R.U.S.E. is an upcoming real-time strategy video game developed by Eugen Systems and published by Ubisoft.
> 
> R.U.S.E. takes place within the World War II time period. It is believed that players will be playing as the United States. The campaign takes place in several major theaters of World War II. Battles in the game take place in North Africa (Battle of the Kasserine Pass), Italy (Battle of Monte Cassino), France (the invasion of Normandy), Netherlands, the Ardennes (the Battle of the Bulge), and Germany.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/989/989019/ruse-20090601044018437.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/101/1016034/ruse-20090819113219142.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/101/1016034/ruse-20090819113210033.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/966/966142/ruse-20090325092903759.jpeg










Beyond Good & Evil 2


*Developers *: Ubisoft Montpellier
*Publishers *: Ubisoft
*Release Date *: TBA



> Beyond Good & Evil 2, or BG&E2, is the sequel to the 2003 video game Beyond Good & Evil. It is being designed by Michel Ancel, the creator of the original game, and developed by him and his team at Ubisoft Montpellier. BG&E2 is being published by Ubisoft.






Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...evil-2-unofficial-title-20080528000144905.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...evil-2-unofficial-title-20080528000142484.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...evil-2-unofficial-title-20080528000139609.jpg








Deus Ex: Human Revolution

BOX ART

*Developers *: Eidos Montreal, Square Enix
*Publishers *: Square Enix
*Release Date *: TBA



> Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Deus Ex 3) will be the third game  in the first-person shooter/role-playing game series Deus Ex, as well as a prequel to the award winning Deus Ex video game. The game is being developed by Eidos Montreal in co-production with Square Enix, who will be responsible for the CG sequences and publishing. The game takes place during the year 2027, 25 years before Deus Ex. Nanotechnological augmentations have yet to be developed and biomechanical augmentations are the current state of the art. The main character, Adam Jensen, is a private security officer with a company that specializes in these augmentations. He witnesses a chilling attack on his company, and "the conspiracy begins."










APB (All Points Bulletin)

BOX ART

*Developers *: Realtime Worlds
*Publishers *: EA Games
*Release Date *: Q3 2010



> APB (All Points Bulletin) is an upcoming massively multiplayer online  video game for Microsoft Windows based in urban sprawls and featuring two sides, Enforcement and the Criminals. Players may join either the Enforcers or the Criminals, and form sub-groups in these. The game design is led by David Jones, creator of the original Grand Theft Auto and Crackdown, and is being developed by Realtime Worlds. The game takes place in a modern-day, fictional city where there is a constant battle between "Enforcers" and "Criminals", and the player will need to decide to which Faction they want to belong. The two sides battle out for control of the city, with territory within the city being contested continually 24 hours a day, so that players must concern themselves with both offensive and defensive moves.





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...857/e3-2009-apb-screens-20090601022122711.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...857/e3-2009-apb-screens-20090601022119523.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...857/e3-2009-apb-screens-20090601022151772.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...857/e3-2009-apb-screens-20090601022154881.jpg








Mafia II

BOX ART

*Developers *: 2K Czech
*Publishers *: 2K Games
*Release Date *: August-October 2010



> Mafia II is an upcoming 2010 sandbox-style third-person shooter video game which is the sequel to Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven. It is being developed by 2K Czech, previously known as Illusion Softworks, and will be published by 2K Games. The game will be set from 1945 to 1955 in Empire Bay (originally called Empire City earlier in the game's development), a fictional city based on San Francisco and New York City, with influences from Chicago and Detroit. The name is a reference to New York's state nickname "The Empire State". The game will feature a completely open-ended game map of 10 square miles. No restrictions are included from the start of the game. There will also be around 50 vehicles in the game, as well as licensed music from the era. Many firearms from the previous game will make a return, for example the Thompson M1928, the Colt 1911 and a pump action shotgun. As seen in screenshots, new WWII-era weapons like the MP40 and the M3 Grease Gun will make an appearance in the game as well as the MG42.





Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/107/1076186/gdc-10-mafia-ii-hands-on-20100309110245092.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/101/1015702/mafia-ii-20090819000152432.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/107/1076186/gdc-10-mafia-ii-hands-on-20100309110248405.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/107/1076186/gdc-10-mafia-ii-hands-on-20100309110241733.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/987/987488/mafia-ii-20090528113916368.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/101/1015702/mafia-ii-20090819000220041.jpg







Rage

BOX ART

*Developers *: id Software
*Publishers *: Bethesda Softworks
*Release Date *: TBA



> Rage is an upcoming first-person shooter and racing video game in development by id Software. It will use the company's new OpenGL powered id Tech 5 engine. Information available so far indicates that the game takes place in a post-apocalyptic world similar to that of films such as Mad Max 2.






Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/101/1016064/rage-20090820013041915.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/101/1016064/rage-20090820013047227.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/101/1013607/rage-20090813004131421.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/101/1013607/rage-20090813004133530.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/101/1013607/rage-20090813004135780.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/810/810506/rage-20070803104540132.jpg







Six Days in Fallujah

BOX ART

*Developers *: Atomic Games
*Release Date *: TBA



> Six Days in Fallujah is a third-person shooter video game described by the developer, Atomic Games, as a survival horror game. It is the first game to focus directly on Operation Iraqi Freedom, mainly the Second Battle of Fallujah or Operation Phantom Fury. The game follows a squad of U.S. Marines from 3rd Battalion 1st Marines over the span of six days.






Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...16/six-days-in-fallujah-20090413014051584.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...16/six-days-in-fallujah-20090413014057709.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...16/six-days-in-fallujah-20090413014102881.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...70/six-days-in-fallujah-20090406021437261.jpg








Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty

BOX ART




> Set in the 26th century in a distant part of the Milky Way galaxy, the game is built around three species: the Terrans, human exiles from Earth; the Zerg, a race of insectoids; and the Protoss, a species with vast psionic power. Wings of Liberty specifically focuses on the Terrans, while the expansions Heart of the Swarm and Legacy of the Void focus on the Zerg and Protoss, respectively. The game is set four years after the events of StarCraft: Brood War, and follows the exploits of Jim Raynor as he leads an insurgent group against the autocratic Terran Dominion. However, unable to inflict major damage against the Dominion, Raynor's forces are relegated to the roles of mercenaries, recovering artifacts of an ancient species thought extinct, the Xel'Naga, for their enigmatic employers. The game reunites old characters from the original game, as well as introducing new characters and locations to the franchise.



*Developers *: Blizzard Entertainment
*Publishers *: Activision Blizzard
*Release Date *: TBA




Spoiler



http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/939643_20090820_screen001.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/939643_20090820_screen004.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/939643_20090820_screen005.jpg







Diablo III

BOX ART

*Developers *: Blizzard Entertainment
*Publishers *: Activision Blizzard
*Release Date *: TBA



> Diablo III is an action role-playing game in a hack and slash and dungeon-roaming style, currently in development as the third installment of Blizzard's Diablo franchise.The game takes place in Sanctuary, the dark fantasy world of the Diablo  series. This world was saved twenty years prior by a handful of unnamed heroes in Diablo II. Warriors that survived the onslaught of the armies of the Burning Hells have gone mad from their ordeals and it is up to a new generation of heroes to face the forces of evil threatening the world of Sanctuary.






Spoiler



http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/930659_20090821_screen001.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/930659_20090821_screen002.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/930659_20090821_screen004.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/930659_20090821_screen009.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/930659_20090821_screen011.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/232/930659_20090821_screen013.jpg







Dungeon Hero

*Developers *: Firefly Studios
*Publishers *: Gamecock Media Group
*Release Date *: TBA



> Dungeon Hero features strategic hack-and-slash gameplay with RPG elements. The game takes place at dungeons where goblins live. The task of the player is to either help the goblins or eliminate them. The player is a Mercenary and has come across a goblin city, looking for treasure. However, the goblin city is under attack and the goblins hire the mercenary to help them. As the mercenary, you must help the goblins defend their home from hordes of enemies.






Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/901/901439/dungeon-hero-20080821013633541.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/888/888918/dungeon-hero-20080714111149931.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/888/888918/dungeon-hero-20080714111154994.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/888/888918/dungeon-hero-20080714111212509.jpg







MechWarrior

BOX ART

*Developers *: Piranha Games and Smith & Tinker 
*Publishers *: TBA
*Release Date *: TBA



> MechWarrior is an upcoming action simulation game currently under development by Piranha Games and Smith & Tinker for Microsoft Windows and Xbox 360. This game is essentially a reboot of the franchise, that takes place in the Battletech Universe, and with the storyline taking place before the original MechWarrior. The story takes place in the year 3015 set on a planet called Deshler, near the end of the Third Succession War, set before the events of the original MechWarrior and right before Hanse Davion comes into power. The main protagonist is Adrian Khol, fourth son of the noble family who rules Deshler in the name of House Davion. Although in training as a MechWarrior, Adrian never takes his training and duties seriously, until the day his entire family is wiped out during the war. Spared from the massacre during a make-up test for mech training, Adrian eventually changes his thinking and takes up responsibility against the rebels who killed his family and takes his place as successor of the family throne.





Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/100/1002215/mechwarrior-project-20090708042630559.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/100/1002215/mechwarrior-project-20090708042640325.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/100/1002215/mechwarrior-project-20090708042646559.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/100/1002215/mechwarrior-project-20090708042700152.jpg







Crysis 2

BOX ART

*Developers *: Crytek Frankfurt
*Publishers *: Electronic Arts
*Release Date *: Q4 2010



> Crysis 2 is an upcoming video game developed by Crytek, published by Electronic Arts, EA decided to extend their deal with Crytek to publish Crysis 2, due for release on Microsoft Windows, the PlayStation 3, and the Xbox 360 in 2010. Although there have been no official statements about the plot a brochure for the game has claims that it will be set four years after the events of Crysis. Crytek has teased the redesigned Nanosuit, called "Nanosuit 2". A leaked image of the March issue of the official Playstation Magazine confirms that the game will take place in New York City.






Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/107/1074421/crysis-2-20100304002707162.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/107/1074421/crysis-2-20100304002715615.jpg







World of Warcraft: Cataclysm

BOX ART

*Developers *: Blizzard Entertainment
*Publishers *: Activision Blizzard
*Release Date *: TBA



> World of Warcraft: Cataclysm is the upcoming third expansion set for the massively multiplayer online role-playing game (MMORPG) World of Warcraft, following Wrath of the Lich King. The plot of the expansion revolves around the return of the evil black dragon, Deathwing the Destroyer, originally Neltharion, the Earth-Warder. Last seen in Warcraft II, Deathwing has spent the time that has passed since then mending his wounds in Deepholm, one of the four Elemental Planes, which are prison worlds created by the universe's creators, the titans, to forever contain the raging spirits of the elements. However, his destruction of the barriers that keep the different dimensions  apart in preparation for his return to Azeroth triggers a catastrophic cataclysm that reshapes most of the surface of the world, and also leaves it open to attacks from the now freed elementals of the Elemental Planes.





Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...d-of-warcraft-cataclysm-20090821030921618.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...d-of-warcraft-cataclysm-20090821030907041.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...d-of-warcraft-cataclysm-20090821030924681.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...d-of-warcraft-cataclysm-20090821030904041.jpg







Star Wars: The Old Republic

BOX ART

*Developers *: BioWare
*Publishers *: LucasArts
*Release Date *: TBA 2011



> Star Wars: The Old Republic (TOR) is an upcoming massively multiplayer online role-playing game based in the Star Wars universe. The story takes place in the Star Wars fictional universe shortly after the establishment of a tenuous peace between the re-emergent Sith Empire and the Galactic Republic, 300 years after the events of the Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic games and more than 3,500 years before the events in the Star Wars films. The Jedi are held responsible for the success of the Sith and choose to relocate from Coruscant  to Tython, where the Jedi order had been initially founded, to seek guidance from the Force. The Sith control Korriban, where they re-established a Sith Academy. The game begins as new conflicts arise.






Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/107/1077532/star-wars-the-old-republic-20100315021049788.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/107/1077532/star-wars-the-old-republic-20100315021054257.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/107/1077532/star-wars-the-old-republic-20100315021100944.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/105/1051649/star-wars-the-old-republic-20091203111713632.jpg







Final Fantasy XIV Online

BOX ART

*Developers *: Square Enix PDD 3
*Publishers *: Square Enix
*Release Date *: TBA



> Final Fantasy XIV, also known as Final Fantasy XIV Online, is the fourteenth entry in the Final Fantasy series, due for release in 2010. The battle and job systems will be different from the one previously used in Final Fantasy XI, which utilized experience points. Character races will resemble and allow players to create avatars similar to ones in Final Fantasy XI. Group play has been de-emphasized, and now solo and group play have been balanced.
> 
> Eorzea's nations used to be constantly at war with each other until fifteen years ago when the Garlean Empire, a mysterious nation from the east, razed the mightiest of the city-states, Ala Mhigo. The nations decided to band together if they were to repel the invaders, but the Empire never came, leaving a state of détente throughout the land. The resulting peace has led to a wide swath of soldiers and mercenaries suddenly without a job, and so they're now forming guilds and going by a new name: adventurers.







Spoiler



http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/107/1076691/final-fantasy-xiv-media-20100311092401093.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/107/1076691/final-fantasy-xiv-media-20100311092414265.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/107/1076691/final-fantasy-xiv-media-20100311092421187.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/107/1076691/final-fantasy-xiv-media-20100311092407812.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/107/1076691/final-fantasy-xiv-media-20100311092410656.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/107/1076691/final-fantasy-xiv-media-20100311092418655.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/105/1058154/final-fantasy-xiv-online-20100104052810592.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/105/1058154/final-fantasy-xiv-online-20100104052812654.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/107/1076691/final-fantasy-xiv-media-20100311092423780.jpg









Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier

BOX ART

*Developers *: Ubisoft Paris
*Publishers *: Ubisoft
*Release Date *: September 30th 2010



> Providing yet another new direction in the Ghost Recon series of military games, Ghost Recon: Future Soldier promises to go beyond the core Ghost Recon franchise and deliver a fresh gameplay experience. The game features cutting-edge technology, prototype high-tech weaponry, and state-of-the-art single-player and multiplayer modes.





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ture-soldier-first-look-20100412054718815.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ture-soldier-first-look-20100412054632926.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ture-soldier-first-look-20100412054641723.jpg










Medal of Honor

BOX ART

*Developers *: EA Los Angeles (singleplayer), EA Digital Illusions CE (multiplayer)
*Publishers *: Electronic Arts
*Release Date *: October 12, 2010



> There will be one seamless single player campaign. The player will play as multiple characters that each partake in diverse and unique experiences from both the “Tier 1” and “Big Military” perspectives. The storyline will follow several "Tier One Operator" soldiers working under the National Command Authority in Afghanistan. Players will also step into the shoes of a US Army Ranger and will be on a larger scale than the "Tier 1 Elite Ops" campaign, as players will only be a small part of the 'war machine'.
> 
> The game will be a reboot of the series, set in modern-day Afghanistan. Medal of Honor's single-player campaign will use a heavily-modified version of Unreal Engine 3 and its multiplayer will use the Frostbite engine. This game is expected to utilize dedicated servers as hinted by Sean Decker, General Manager at EA, in Atomic PC's feature article.






Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/107/1076498/medal-of-honor-20100310070316850.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/107/1076498/medal-of-honor-20100310070142195.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/108/1089444/medal-of-honor-20100513002222837.jpg




Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood

BOX ART

*Developers *: Ubisoft Montreal 
*Publishers *: Ubisoft
*Release Date *: Nov 11th 2010



> The game is a direct-sequel to Assassin's Creed 2 and its story will take place shortly after the ending of the previous game, with Ezio returning as the main protagonist. Some type of multiplayer gameplay is included, unlike the previous installments which did not feature any type of multiplayer.
> 
> According to Ubisoft, the game is going to offer over 15 hours of single-player gameplay set in the city of Rome with the possibility to recruit and train young Assassins that can be deployed across the city of Rome, or call upon to aid Ezio in his quests. Also in the quests, Ezio will meet real historical characters such as Leonardo da Vinci, Niccolò Machiavelli and Caterina Sforza with which he can collaborate, and also by helping out citizens of Rome and convincing them to join the cause will unlock extra factions and missions. Old weapons and devices from previous games will carry over, such as hidden blades, and DaVinci's flying machine. New weapons will also be introduced. Two of these new weapons were revealed in teaser content for the game, a bladed fan and switch blade version of the hidden blade. A syringe is also presented in the teaser, which extrapolates on a hollowed out version of the hidden blade used for delivering poison in Assassin's Creed II.
> 
> Multiplayer mode is new to the franchise and will allow the player to choose from multiple authentic character classes, each with their own signature weapons and killing moves to battle on maps and a wide variety of multiplayer modes. Ubisoft's massive Montreal studio has been charged with leading development on Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. However, the Canadian outfit will be supported in its efforts by Ubisoft studios in Singapore, Bucharest, Quebec City, and Annecy, France.






Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ssins-creed-brotherhood-20100511100413692.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ssins-creed-brotherhood-20100511100401474.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ssins-creed-brotherhood-20100614064156669.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...-ii-brotherhood-preview-20100613080125269.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ssins-creed-brotherhood-20100614064128059.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ssins-creed-brotherhood-20100614064115012.jpg





Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit

BOX ART

*Developers *: Criterion Games
*Publishers *: Electronic Arts
*Release Date *: Nov 16th 2010



> Hot Pursuit goes back to the Need for Speed series' roots and takes on the gameplay style of earlier "Hot Pursuit"-titles in the Need for Speed franchise with exotic cars and high-speed police chases. It is primarily inspired by the original Need for Speed on 3DO. Hot Pursuit lets the player play as either a cop or a racer and will feature a full career mode for both roles. The relationship between the cops and racers is described as "a dog chasing down a rabbit" with the cops being more powerful compared to the racers. Each side have several power-ups including calling for roadblocks and radar jamming.






Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...d-for-speed-hot-pursuit-20100614052410178.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...d-for-speed-hot-pursuit-20100614052406741.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...d-for-speed-hot-pursuit-20100614052412834.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...d-for-speed-hot-pursuit-20100614052416287.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...d-for-speed-hot-pursuit-20100614052403850.jpg
http://www.nfscars.net/storage/game...hots/28167445-7756-4716-b38d-658902294735.jpg
http://www.nfscars.net/storage/game...hots/a40c0de6-89ce-4995-ac9d-0955b4272a87.jpg




Test Drive Unlimited 2

BOX ART

*Developers *: Eden Games
*Publishers *: Atari
*Release Date *: September 21st 2010



> There will be a storyline in TDU2 to follow for the player. To progress through the game, the player has to earn experience points. These can be earned via various ways, such as racing with friends and clubmembers, but also by driving like a daredevil and performing stunts, like drifting through turns. Exploring the island lets the player find vehicle wrecks which will unlock exclusive vehicles at the dealerships on the island, which automatically confirms the return of manufacturer showrooms like in the previous game. The player can also walk out of the car in certain areas. The player's avatar can also be customized. Customizations included hair, clothes, physical appearance and their attitude, and they can also buy houses. Co-op will also make an appearance in the game. New vehicle classes are included, such as SUVs for offroading. Not all vehicles are obtainable however; clubs can get exclusive clubcars when reaching high ranks. These exclusive vehicles, such as the McLaren MP4-12C and the Gumpert Apollo, these can be driven by any member of the car club,and not by players from other clubs.
> 
> Vehicles feature cosmetic damage which does not affect the behaviour and technical aspects of the vehicles. There is no option to manually repair the vehicle, by resetting to the road or visiting a house the car may get fixed. Rainfall does affect the handling of the vehicles though, and also influences the appearance of a vehicle as rain washes off dirt. Eden has also spent years working on a new physics engine to ensure each vehicle has its own driving behaviour. New details and functions have been added, such as different headlight modes, turning signals and working convertible roofs. There is also a vinyl-editor which is said to be similar to that of Forza Motorsport.
> 
> When pre-order information was reveiled, it became known that pre-orders in the United States would get additional bonuses. Among these bonuses are bonuscars, such as special Carbon-edition Aston Martins, an Audi Q7 conceptcar and a Nissan 370Z based on a European racingversion of this car.






Spoiler



http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1098594/test-drive-unlimited-2-20100615075313518.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1098594/test-drive-unlimited-2-20100615075329674.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1098594/test-drive-unlimited-2-20100615075248113.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1098594/test-drive-unlimited-2-20100615075241473.jpg





Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II

BOX ART

*Developers *: Aspyr Media
*Publishers *: LucasArts
*Release Date *: October 26th 2010



> The game will take place about six months after the events of the first game, and a year before Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope. The Force Unleashed II will be the "dark entry" in the series, and a more "personal" story for the game's protagonist than the first game.
> 
> Players will control the clone of Starkiller, Darth Vader's secret apprentice and the protagonist killed in the first game. With a "fractured" memory and "haunted" by dreams of Juno Eclipse, Starkiller escapes from captivity on Kamino on a quest to understand his identity and to find Juno Eclipse. All the while, Darth Vader is hunting his reborn apprentice in an effort to make him become the ultimate Sith warrior.





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...-the-force-unleashed-ii-20100616111447273.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...-the-force-unleashed-ii-20100616111516119.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...-the-force-unleashed-ii-20100616111508962.jpg






Tom Clancy's HAWX 2

BOX ART

*Developers *: Ubisoft Romania
*Publishers *: Ubisoft
*Release Date *: Q3 2010



> The game is similar to the previous game. The player controls various aircraft, including the F-22 Raptor, F-35 Lightning II and the Su-37 Terminator. There will be also a new night time precision targeted bomb and unmanned aerial vehicles, which will play a large role in stealth missions. New features include the ability to takeoff and land, with various scenarios that will requires different approaches. For instance, landing on an airfield in the middle of the day won't be the same as a midnight landing on an aircraft carrier. The graphics have also been improved, with a new damage system being implemented. The AI has been improved as well. They now have more lifelike actions, including dodging and maneuvering. The game will also feature a four player co-op through the game as well a "full adversarial multiplayer" with up to eight players. The player can also go head-to-head in close-range dogfights and use air-to-air refueling in the middle of missions.






Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...7643/tom-clancys-hawx-2-20100614081302214.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...7643/tom-clancys-hawx-2-20100614081248480.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...7643/tom-clancys-hawx-2-20100614081252589.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...7888/tom-clancys-hawx-2-20100505102014068.jpg







Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light

BOX ART

*Developers *: Crystal Dynamics
*Publishers *: Square Enix
*Release Date *: Q3 2010



> Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light is an upcoming isometric platform action video game developed by Crystal Dynamics and published by Square Enix for the PC, PlayStation Network and Xbox Live Arcade as part of the Tomb Raider series for digital download. It is scheduled to be released in the middle of 2010. Unlike previous games in the series, the game does not carry the Tomb Raider brand and will have a heavy emphasis on cooperative gameplay, both online or locally.
> 
> In the multiplayer, players will take the role as either Lara Croft or a 2,000 year old Mayan warrior named Totec. They will have to work together in order to stop the evil spirit Xolotl and retrieve the Mirror of Smoke. A single-player campaign mode will be available that will have a different storyline and will not include the non-playable character AI following or helping Lara. Guardian of Light will use the same game engine as Tomb Raider: Underworld, and will include modern visuals and physics.






Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...ardian-of-light-screens-20100615061528291.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...ardian-of-light-screens-20100615061519323.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/art...ardian-of-light-screens-20100615061515120.jpg








F.E.A.R. 3

BOX ART

*Developers *: Day 1 Studios
*Publishers *: Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment
*Release Date *: October 20th 2010




> F.E.A.R. 3 is to include new features such as co-op, an evolved cover system, and more scares, according to Day 1 Studios founder and president Denny Thorley.[3]  In the game the player will be able to control both Point Man and Paxton Fettel, the protagonist and antagonist from the first game, F.E.A.R. The controls for the Point Man are the same, with shooting enemies and slowing time. As Fettel, you assist the Point Man by using telekinesis, stun, possession, and other abilities.






Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/109/1098430/fear-3-20100615052206456.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/109/1098430/fear-3-20100615052200472.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/109/1098430/fear-3-20100615052146410.jpg




Fable III



*Developers *: Lionhead Studios
*Publishers *: Microsoft Game Studios
*Release Date *: October 26th 2010



> The game will take place after the hero of Fable 2's death. With one of his/her children becoming a cruel leader of Albion. His/her other son or daughter (the player) plans to take the crown from their brother to become king or queen.






Spoiler



[url]http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/109/1097308/fable-iii-20100614024217997.jpg





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/109/1097308/fable-iii-20100614024226434.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/109/1097308/fable-iii-20100614024235418.jpg









Spec Ops: The Line

BOX ART

*Developers *: Yager Development
*Publishers *: 2K Games
*Release Date *: TBA 2011



> The Line is primarily a third-person shooter with emphasis on squad-based tactics. The player controls Captain Martin Walker who is accompanied by a Delta Force bravo team to rescue a U.S. Army Colonel who remained behind in Dubai. To accomplish this goal, players must traverse the city to neutralize enemy threats and natural disasters to find and recover the lost Colonel, named John Konrad. As the player progresses, better weapons and equipment will become available to accomplish goals more easily. Squad commands will also be available, allowing the player to direct their teammates to perform certain actions or move to certain areas.
> 
> The game focuses on the natural sandstorms of Dubai to provide dynamic terrain changing during gameplay, similar to Fracture and the Red Faction series. This is supported by an unpredictable engine that randomizes when and where sandstorms will arise, as well as how harsh they will be. Sandstorms may open or close paths to the players as well as turn advantages in a firefight.
> 
> A multi-player mode will be included as well, though the extent of this has yet to be revealed. Yager describes the multiplayer as a campaign that expands the single-player experience. In addition, there will multiple mode types with at least a few focusing on terrain deformation and expansion.






Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/109/1098307/spec-ops-the-line-20100615034921085.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/109/1098307/spec-ops-the-line-20100615034912538.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/109/1098307/spec-ops-the-line-20100615034908789.jpg








Front Mission Evolved

BOX ART

*Developers *: Double Helix Games
*Publishers *: Square Enix
*Release Date *: September 14th 2010



> The game is reportedly set in the year 2171, 50 years after the events of Front Mission 5: Scars of the War. The human race has started a massive push for space exploration through orbital elevators. However, tension rises when one of the elevators being built in USN North America is destroyed by unknown forces. Engineer Dylan Ramsey finds himself involved in a new war brewing between the OCU and the USN.






Spoiler



http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/102/1028106/front-mission-evolved-20090924031234883.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1092862/front-mission-evolved-20100525033017280.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1099087/front-mission-evolved-20100616010952702.jpg












Red Faction: Armageddon

BOX ART

*Developers *: Volition, Inc.
*Publishers *: THQ
*Release Date *: March 2011



> The game will retain several elements from its predecessor, Red Faction: Guerrilla, such as fully destructible environments. Also similarly to its predecessor which had the player liberating settlements from the Earth Defense Force, the player must now reclaim cultist fortifications on the disaster-ravaged surface of the planet and free colonists from alien cocoons. ke the first and third games of the series, the game takes place on the planet of Mars. The game takes place in the year 2170, half a century after the events of Red Faction: Guerrilla, since the end of the third game the surface of the planet has become uninhabitable. This occurred when the massive Terraformer on Mars which supplied it with its Earth-like air and weather had been destroyed, causing the atmosphere to turn to chaos with super-tornados and lightning storms engulfing the planet. In order to survive, the Colonists were forced to flee to the underground mines of Mars, building a network of habitable caves under the surface of the planet.
> 
> The game begins five years after the relocation underground and follows the story of Darius Mason, grandson of Martian Revolution heroes Alec Mason and Samanya who were the main characters of Red Faction: Guerrilla, who runs a lucrative series of businesses based in Bastion, the underground hub of Colonist activity, including mining, scavenging and mercenary-work. Only a few sane people venture to the now-ravaged surface of Mars, apart from contractors like Darius and smugglers who smuggle goods between settlements. Darius is tricked into reopening a mysterious shaft in an old Marauder temple which releases a long-dormant evil race of aliens causing an Armageddon on Mars. Colonist and Marauder settlements alike are torn apart by the new enemies with Darius and the Red Faction having to save the Martian population once again.






Spoiler



http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1095161/red-faction-armageddon-20100607094729166.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1096714/red-faction-armageddon-20100611022823413.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...ction-armageddon-images-20100616005011697.jpg






Call of Duty: Black Ops

BOX ART

*Developers *: Treyarch
*Publishers *: Activision
*Release Date *: November 9th 2010



> Call of Duty: Black Ops is set during the Cold War. Players take the role of black ops operators involved in missions behind enemy lines, taking place in various locations such as the Ural Mountains and Vietnam.
> 
> The game features new equipment for the series, such as a scoped crossbow  with different kinds of ammunition (e.g., explosive) as well as Dragon's Breath rounds for shotguns. During the campaign, the player will pilot aircraft: an SR-71 Blackbird and a Hind helicopter have been confirmed.






Spoiler



http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/109/1093563/call-of-duty-black-ops-20100601043412157.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/a...-duty-black-ops-screens-20100528093117761.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/a...-duty-black-ops-screens-20100528093140291.jpg






Fallout: New Vegas

BOX ART

*Developers *: Obsidian Entertainment
*Publishers *: Bethesda Softworks
*Release Date *: October 19th 2010



> Fallout: New Vegas takes place during the year 2280, three years after Fallout 3 and 203 years after the Great War of 2077, making this installment the chronologically latest in the series thus far. The game is set in post-apocalyptic Las Vegas, Nevada and the Mojave Desert. Unlike other cities in the Fallout series, Vegas was not struck directly by a nuclear attack. Its buildings remain intact, and mutation  of its inhabitants is minimal.
> 
> The city is divided between various factions. The New California Republic (NCR), Caesar's Legion, and New Vegas factions are at war and seek control of the city. Landmarks featured in Fallout: New Vegas include the Hoover Dam that supplies power to the city and the Helios 1 solar energy plant.
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas is not a sequel to Fallout 3  and is a stand-alone product. Events in game follow three years after Fallout 3 and offer a similar role-playing experience; however, no characters from that game will appear.





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...98186/fallout-new-vegas-20100615014616141.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...98186/fallout-new-vegas-20100615014646593.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...98186/fallout-new-vegas-20100615014651905.jpg




Dragon Age II

BOX ART

*Developers *: BioWare
*Publishers *: Electronic Arts
*Release Date *: March 2011



> Dragon Age II is the upcoming sequel to BioWare's 2009 role-playing game Dragon Age: Origins. Unlike Dragon Age: Origins, the main character's background, race and voice will be set. The story centralizes around a fully-voiced human character, Hawke, a Lothering refugee who rises to power.




Dead Rising 2



*Developers *: Blue Castle
*Publishers *: Capcom
*Release Date *: Septemeber 28th 2010



> The game is set 5 years after the events of the original Dead Rising. The zombie parasite that originated in Santa Cabeza and caused the Willamette outbreak has spread all over the United States. This is due to the 50 orphans scattered throughout the United States who had been injected with the parasite; subjecting them to zombification and infecting the rest of the US. The game will take place in the fictional setting of Fortune City, which is modeled after Las Vegas, Nevada. The game's protagonist, Chuck Greene, is a former national motocross champion who takes the role as one of the very few uninfected humans in the city. Just like Frank West (the player-character from the original Dead Rising), Chuck will face a number of zombie hordes as well as surviving psychopaths and civilians whom he may choose to save. Among the survivors in Fortune City is Chuck's own daughter, Katey Greene, who was infected in an attack that killed her mother. Katey serves as Chuck's primary motivation for battling the undead. He tries to earn money to keep his daughter on the infection supressant "Zombrex", introduced in the original Dead Rising as the synthetic Frank West was using. Inafune mentioned in an interview that part of Chuck's quest will force him to participate in a violent game show known as "Terror Is Reality".





Spoiler



[url]http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/108/1084620/dead-rising-2-20100419045223526.jpg





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/108/1084620/dead-rising-2-20100419045233525.jpg
http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/106/1068712/dead-rising-2-20100211025007808.jpg





True Crime: Hong Kong

BOX ART

*Developers *: United Front Games
*Publishers *: Activision
*Release Date *: Septemeber 21st 2010




> True Crime: Hong Kong, like its predecessors, focuses on a police officer attempting to bring down criminal factions. The game takes place in Hong Kong with players assuming control of Detective Wei Shen, an officer of the HK Triad Bureau. Wei has been assigned to go undercover and infiltrate the Triad organization called "Sun On Yee". The plot focuses on the moral struggle of Wei to stay true to his mission and stop the Triads while keeping his cover and being as much like the criminals as possible, similar to the central conflict of Splinter Cell: Double Agent.





Spoiler



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...78/true-crime-hong-kong-20100616113216256.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...78/true-crime-hong-kong-20100616113221708.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360...78/true-crime-hong-kong-20100616113225958.jpg






Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days

BOX ART

*Developers *: IO Interactive
*Publishers *: Eidos Interactive
*Release Date *: August 24th 2010




> Players in the campaign mode of Kane & Lynch 2 will take control of Lynch who is backed up by the previous series protagonist Kane. The online enabled cooperative mode will allow players to play as Kane. Unlike Dead Men, players will only be able to arm up two of any weapon they can grab from dead enemies and cannot be swapped between allies. The combat system has been modified from the original game. Players can now take cover through a button press as opposed to originally being automatic depending on stance. While still having regenerating health, players can get knocked down while being able to immediately get back up.






Spoiler



http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1098407/kane-lynch-2-dog-days-20100615050614254.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1098407/kane-lynch-2-dog-days-20100615050640659.jpg
http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1098407/kane-lynch-2-dog-days-20100615050620816.jpg





F1 2010

BOX ART

*Developers *: Codemasters
*Publishers *: Codemasters
*Release Date *: September 24th 2010



> F1 2010 will feature "the most complicated weather system ever seen in a racing game" which is integral to F1. When rain starts to fall, the track will gradually lose grip, with some areas losing grip faster than others. "Overhanging trees, for example, will shelter the track, while dips and indentations in the tarmac will hold more standing water and provide a greater risk."
> 
> When the rain stops, a "drying line" will start to appear which will provide more grip which will make it easier to drive. If a car strays from the dry line, the tyres will lose grip and it will be harder to drive. Evolving track will also be featured elsewhere in the game; at the start of a race weekend, the track will be "green" and therefore have less grip, but as the weekend progresses, rubber will be laid down onto the track, increasing the grip.
> 
> The game will feature a career mode consisting of either 3, 5 or 7 seasons (depending on the end user's choice). Where players can drive for any team, each having their own objectives – "For example, race for Ferrari and anything other than winning the Driver's and Constructor's Championship would be a failure, while a mere points finish when driving for Lotus would be a huge success." Media interest will also differ depending on whether the player is racing for one of the top teams, or a team at the back of the grid. Impromptu interviews will take place alongside the official interviews following each race.





Spoiler



http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/109/1090267/f1-2010-20100517112003708.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/107/1077840/f1-2010-20100316084856909.jpg
http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/107/1076205/f1-2010-20100310041215794.jpg


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 19, 2010)

btw is that Itachi Uchiha ?


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 19, 2010)

wow thanks I forgot like half these games were coming out can't wait for ff online


----------



## _33 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is very well done   Keeps the hopes up for good games in 2010.  Is this just for unreleased games thoe?  I don't see Bioshock 2 in there.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome job mdsx, keep up on the release dates and bump the thread accordingly!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishymachine said:


> Keep up the good job



Thanks man 



Fishymachine said:


> btw is that Itachi Uchiha ?



Yep. He's one of my favourite character in the show.  Sexy pic yeah? 



ChewyBrownSuga said:


> wow thanks I forgot like half these games were coming out can wait for ff online



FF Online looks awesome! 



_33 said:


> This is very well done   Keeps the hopes up for good games in 2010.  Is this just for unreleased games thoe?  I don't see Bioshock 2 in there.



Yeah mate, i'm only putting the unreleased games because i'm sure not many people will bother reading the plot about the game and also check out the screenshots if they have already played the game.



mlee49 said:


> Awesome job mdsx, keep up on the release dates and bump the thread accordingly!



Thanks man!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 20, 2010)

Those FF XIV shots look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2010)

KainXS said:


> duke nuke em forever. . .  . oh yea the game that was supposed to come out 12 years ago





mdsx1950 said:


> Lol yeah.. It might finally come out this year.



Didnt the studio that was in charge of Duke Nukem forever have their funding pulled to the point they almost had to shut shop?? I read in the papers that the project got dropped but said that anyone else was welcome to pick it up. it was a while ago so who knows.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Didnt the studio that was in charge of Duke Nukem forever have their funding pulled to the point they almost had to shut shop?? I read in the papers that the project got dropped but said that anyone else was welcome to pick it up. it was a while ago so who knows.



3D Realms has laid off the game's internal development team, but still plans to most likely work with external development studios to develop the game so it might finally come out this year.


Btw guys thread updated!!!! 

-Added Prince Of Persia : The Forgotten Sands, 
-Added GTA Lost and the Damned
-Added Lost Planet 2 

Await Transformers, Portal 2 Medal Of Honor and many more!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 24, 2010)

THREAD Updated!!!

-Added Split/Second 
-Added Transformers: War for Cybetron. 

Also await more like Fallout New Vegas, Serious Sam HD 2nd Encounter and more.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 24, 2010)

Duke Nukem Forever?  I lol'd.  Really want me some Diablo III.

Sherp derp.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol Duke Nukem Forever sure is taking forever


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2010)

It seems post-apocalyptic mad max themed games will be an ongoing trend this year


----------



## JousteR (Mar 24, 2010)

Not meaning to sound like a troll here but do you think half these games will be relesed broken..?
Tbh the last few games i have purchased of late all seem in one way or another half finished or bugged to hell...Boarderlands(great game but half done on relese connection issues)
And the biggest let down for me was BF/BC 2 was looking foward to this game for a good while..but yet another console port and broken.. i know they will fix it some time) but why relese an half complete game..? i love it when i find a server that works its great..

Anyway my views on games these days..hope we dont keep getting shafted as PC users..
and thx for the list of up n coming games..


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2010)

Nah, I think 90% will require patching to some degree. Especially with the big 2 GFX card manufacturers both having new designs atm.


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 28, 2010)

Just remembered Test Drive Unlimited 2 should hit stores this autumn (and EA's copy cat)


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 24, 2010)

Whoaa how did I not see this awesome thread, cheers mdsx1950.

PS. thanx for the messages, the info you gave me was very helpful, cheers Bru!


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 24, 2010)

Lots of wicked games there, good work!
Gonna be an expensive year, especcially with all the P2P MMO's coming xD


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 24, 2010)

Valenciente said:


> Lots of wicked games there, good work!
> Gonna be an expensive year, especcially with all the P2P MMO's coming xD


Thanks 


CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Whoaa how did I not see this awesome thread, cheers mdsx1950.
> 
> PS. thanx for the messages, the info you gave me was very helpful, cheers Bru!


Hey thanks.  And no probs


----------



## MatTheCat (Apr 24, 2010)

newconroer said:


> makes me laugh though, we glorify sex(even illegal sexual content) as if it's second nature, when in reality, *the only natural thing about sex, is due to reproduction*. Yet we look at *something like violence, which IS inherent to our nature*, and think it's a massive deal.



Surely, you made a typing error. If not, then that is one of the most inverted, retarded, and nonsensical things I have ever heard.



newconroer said:


> Maybe I'm going against my own rules here, but if there was ever a game content I wanted to see released, and give the censorship the finger, then it's this. Probably not because of the actual content, but rather because it pisses off two types of really annoying people : Armchair 'veterans,' and fringe liberals who can't go a single day without finding something to complain about.



I am all for it being released!

And the more realistic, and less glorified it is then the better.

The only really good war movie ever, has been the first 30 minutes of Saving Private Ryan (the rest of the movie sucked though). It has been the only movie that has come close to attempting to show war in its true light. Soldiers so scared that they are pissing and puking on the transporters, the first 5-6 lines of each transporter being mown down by machine gun fire, limbs and body parts everywhere, war crimes being committed left right and centre. No heroes anywhere in sight. Just ranks and ranks of hellishly frightened and crazed men.

any media form that shows war in a true realistic light has got to be better for society than media forms that glamorises war and portrays it all as a great big exciting adventure.

It is a strange society that we live in........but not for the reasons you state in the first part of your post.


----------



## MatTheCat (Apr 25, 2010)

Infact.

I would support this being replicated in a computer game:

Apache Attack Chopper 'insurgents' cleansing.

EDIT: Seems like link aint working. To see what I mean go to front page of:

www.wikileaks.org

and view the video leaked of a routine Apache helicopter mission in 2007.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Apr 25, 2010)

This is an awesome thread. Well done.

Keep it up with the screenshots! They've made me want to spend a lot more money than before I saw this thread


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 12, 2010)

BUMP for those who havent seen this thread. Btw i'll be updating this thread very soon


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys, just a reminder for your'll. Be ready to pick up Prince Of Persia: The Forgotten Sands. Releasing 18th May 2010.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2010)

max payne 3 looks exactly like just cause 2...


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> max payne 3 looks exactly like just cause 2...



Well i sure do hope its as optimized as Just Cause 2. GTA IV EFLC was really badly optimized. :shadedshu


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Well i sure do hope its as optimized as Just Cause 2. GTA IV EFLC was really badly optimized. :shadedshu



I heard it was a bit more optimised then GTA4, you got it for PC, how does it run and how much is the download for it?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 18, 2010)

Wesker is the main character for Lost Planet 2??


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I heard it was a bit more optimised then GTA4, you got it for PC, how does it run and how much is the download for it?



Well, i was running GTA IV with patch 5 or patch 6. There was a huge difference in playing GTA IV without patches and with the patches. So GTA EFLC is bit better than the original GTA IV without the patches. I hope they release some patches soon. GTA The Ballad of Gay tony for some reason runs a tad smoother than GTA Lost and Damned on my other rig with the 5750. Anyways on your PC chaos, you should be able to play it pretty well. Btw I got a free copy from a friend so sorry bro i dunno.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 18, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Wesker is the main character for Lost Planet 2??



I'm not 100% sure. But Wesker will be there in the game.


----------



## Zubasa (May 18, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Wesker is the main character for Lost Planet 2??


Exactly my reactions


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 18, 2010)

Yo guys, thread is updated . 

-Added Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
-Added Medal of Honor
-Added Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier

More games to be added soon  Await 

p.s - feel free to ask any questions. 

And massive 56k warning.


----------



## REALIN (May 20, 2010)

Nice thread! Bookmarked it already.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 20, 2010)

REALIN said:


> Nice thread! Bookmarked it already.



Thanks dude!


----------



## REALIN (May 20, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Thanks dude!



I'm looking myself on one of Sweden's net-stores now if it's anything you forgot. 

You only list games coming 2010 and not the ones recently released?


----------



## REALIN (May 20, 2010)

Singularity, Fallout: New Vegas, Formula 1 2010, Kane & Lynch 2 Dog Days, Call of Duty: Black Ops, ArmA 2 - Operation Arrowhead, Battlefield 1943, Need for Speed World Online, Portal 2. 

A few games you can check out if you want to add them, most of them coming out 2010 I'm sure!


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 20, 2010)

REALIN said:


> Singularity, Fallout: New Vegas, Formula 1 2010, Kane & Lynch 2 Dog Days, Call of Duty: Black Ops, ArmA 2 - Operation Arrowhead, Battlefield 1943, Need for Speed World Online, Portal 2.
> 
> A few games you can check out if you want to add them, most of them coming out 2010 I'm sure!



Thanks bro, But some of those games dont have enough info, no screenies etc  I'll be first to add them when there is enough info about the game  Thanks again for the heads-up


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thread cleaned up.!

-Added Need For Speed Hot Pursuit!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol damn bro, looks like you got some updating to do jks, I've been watching E3 videos all week, so awesome and so much shit coming out that Im beyond overwhelmed but anyways awesome thread


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol damn bro, looks like you got some updating to do jks, I've been watching E3 videos all week, so awesome and so much shit coming out that Im beyond overwhelmed but anyways awesome thread



Haha thanks. 

Got some other new games to add... But i'm just so obsessed with NFS that i quickly added it up.  The E3 debut video is just plain awesome!


----------



## Stak (Jun 18, 2010)

Test drive unlimited 2 comes this setpember  you should add that one


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 18, 2010)

Stak said:


> Test drive unlimited 2 comes this setpember  you should add that one



thanks for the heads-up! shall add that soon....


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 18, 2010)

-Added Test Drive Unlimited 2.

More games to come.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thread updated!

-Added screenshots for Metal Gear Solid: Rising
-Added StarWars The Force Unleashed II
-Added Tom Clancy's HAWX 2


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thread Updated 

-Added Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
-Added F.E.A.R 3


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 22, 2010)

Transformers War for Cybertron is out! 


And also thread updated!

-Added more screenshots for Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
-Added Fable III
-Added Spec Ops: The Line
-Added Front Mission Evolved
-Added Red Faction: Armageddon
-Added Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 28, 2010)

APB (All Points Bulletin)

This game is also out as of June 20.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 28, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> APB (All Points Bulletin)
> 
> This game is also out as of June 20.



That was the beta.(i think) The game is out as of June 29. Anyways thanks for the heads-up. I forget to update this thread sometimes.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, saved me 3 hours of googling. 

Very legitimate thread


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 28, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Well, saved me 3 hours of googling.
> 
> Very legitimate thread




Thanks alot man.  




Got 4 more games to add. Shall add it up soon.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking forward to quite a few titles this year, CoD Black Ops, Crysis 2, Fallout New Vegas, GRFS, NFS Hot Pursuit, I could go on ... and some of these others look interesting.

I too loled about DNF....


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 28, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I too loled about DNF....



I wondering whether to take it off my list lmao. Because i got a feeling thats its going to be there for a very very long time.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 10, 2010)

sub


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice thread and updates bro, keep it up


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thread Updated. 

-Added Fallout: New Vegas
-Added Dragon Age II
-Added Dead Rising 2
-Added True Crime: Hong Kong
-Added Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days
-Added F1 2010



Don't forget to subscribe.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thread modified for people who can't view page 1 due to lack of internet speed. So i created a simplified version of the 1st post. So go to page 2 to view the simplified version or you can just click on the link on my signature


----------

